# Thanks to Dutch for a TASTY chocolate pie!



## thebarbequeen (Oct 24, 2010)

I sure hope this is what it's supposed to look like..








I used a crumbly, press in crust that uses brown sugar and grated unsweetened chocolate instead of the chocolate cookie-type.  The pie is Delicious!! and I love the texture the filling comes out with.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
wa

The first round of Pie Dinner -at our friends' house up in Darrington, WA. Pies continued to arrive for a several hours, but this is the only uncut shot.  Sadie isn't my dog, but she's a very good dog!  We lucked out on the weather and were able to play obstacle croquet and get in a little mushrooming, too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like some kind of "Pie Heaven"!

Looks Great!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

Great job BQ! Whoever came up with the idea of "Pie Dinner" is a genius! I'll have to give Dutch's pie a try soon, it looks wonderful!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, it would be our friends' grandparents who started it with their neighbors as a once a summer event, in South Tacoma, WA. Interesting thing, my grandma's family was probably only a few more blocks away!  There are 2 kids left from the "founders of the feast",  one will be 100 next birthday, but he lives back east, so he will only get pictures and no pie!  We have amazing longtime friends, and our all our kids feel very loved and lucky to have had such close ties and family traditions, we're all related, blood or not.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 24, 2010)

Those look good, do you need my mailing address?


----------



## Dutch (Oct 25, 2010)

BQ-that Pie Dinner sure looks grand-I think I just felt my blood sugar level climb looking at all those pies!

Like I said in the other post, that pie gets a lot of requests during the holiday season.  I think folks like it better than my Southern Pecan Pie recipe.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 9, 2010)

I will be making this pie tomorrow. Can't wait!!! Chocolate and pecans. I have something new to offer my favorite UPS guy!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 9, 2010)

looks like some great pies, any leftovers can be sent down south if you want

very curious,  what kind of "Mushrooming"  are you doing?  only kind i ever heard of is back in college in the cow pastures


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 9, 2010)

up here in our extra moist woods there are lots of different shrooms, but we were hunting chanterelles at the Darrington archery range.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 10, 2010)

"extra moist woods" LOL!

Sorry, mind in the gutter too early in the a.m.

Do you dry the chanterelles? I would love to go shroom hunting. The only time I ever hunted them was when I was a teenager we went to the cow pasture. I don't remember much about it though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> "extra moist woods" LOL!
> 
> Sorry, mind in the gutter too early in the a.m.
> 
> Do you dry the chanterelles? I would love to go shroom hunting. The only time I ever hunted them was when I was a teenager we went to the cow pasture. I don't remember much about it though.


Exactly!

When I was a kid, my Dad (raised on a farm) would take me, my older brother, and my older sister (kid sister wasn't born yet) to a couple of big cow pastures. We would each have a cardboard box & we'd pick all the mushrooms we could find that were white, with pink underneath. Then we took them all home, and my Dad would wash them all off, and get rid of any of the bad kinds.

He died before ever teaching us which were bad & which were good. I have never had any kind of mushrooms that melted in my mouth like those wild ones fried lightly in butter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 10, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> "extra moist woods" LOL!
> 
> Sorry, mind in the gutter too early in the a.m.
> 
> Do you dry the chanterelles? I would love to go shroom hunting. The only time I ever hunted them was when I was a teenager we went to the cow pasture. I don't remember much about it though.


LOL back atcha!  We didn't get very many, so these were sauteed and just eaten up.  When I have a lot I have dried them and used them in soups and sauces.  We have way more woods than cow pastures for hunting here in western washington!  Which kind of mushrooms were you findng amidst the cow poo??? those "other"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 types are pretty common up in NWDave's neighborhood


----------

